# INFP with good Ti?



## WyldFire777 (Nov 3, 2009)

Is it possible for an INFP to have a relatively good developed Ti? Prime example - I've heard Ti allows one to "skip a few steps" so to speak to solve a problem. Well, back in the good ol' days of my junior high years, I would often skip a few steps in my math class to more quickly solve math problems, sometimes finding a faster way to solve the problem than what the teacher wrote up on the blackboard. So the question is, is something like that attributed purely to good Ne (finding patterns and whatnot)? Or is it more than that? Is it an example of a well-developed Ti? OR, I suppose another possibility is, could this simply be an example of Te?

I'd also like to mention that during those years (before I somehow actually became highly interested in developing my social skills), I was much better at Math and Science than I was at English. And by that, I mean I usually got A's in Math and Science and B's in English. Social Studies was somewhere in the middle, usually A's and sometimes B's.

I ask this because, even though yes, my main function is supposedly Fi, I don't see how I'd be able to solve math problems with it. I will admit I don't fully understand these functions yet though.

But let me know what you think, if I have a well-developed Ti or what the explanation for my best grades being in Math and Science is.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Skipping steps is probably related to being iNtuitive, not Ti. I'm good at math & did well in school & college & I'm a Fi-dom. I don't think I have "good Ti". Functions don't determine intelligence, ability or talent. Math is really something of a talent.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree, I think it is the Ne that allows the step skipping, not the Ti


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I am not sure I completely agree with the preceding responses since Se and Ne will not use steps. They are just as capable of starting in the middle, close to the end right after the beginning, etc. Where ever they think it's necessary to start to get to the heart of the matter As for the OP's comparison, I think what you meant is that Ti dominant types will skip steps when attempting to explain something. They may go A then Z leaving out everything in the middle. In comparison Ni and Si are linear so will always have a beginning-middle-end.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

WyldFire777 said:


> Is it possible for an INFP to have a relatively good developed Ti? Prime example - I've heard Ti allows one to "skip a few steps" so to speak to solve a problem. Well, back in the good ol' days of my junior high years, I would often skip a few steps in my math class to more quickly solve math problems, sometimes finding a faster way to solve the problem than what the teacher wrote up on the blackboard. So the question is, is something like that attributed purely to good Ne (finding patterns and whatnot)? Or is it more than that? Is it an example of a well-developed Ti? OR, I suppose another possibility is, could this simply be an example of Te?
> 
> I'd also like to mention that during those years (before I somehow actually became highly interested in developing my social skills), I was much better at Math and Science than I was at English. And by that, I mean I usually got A's in Math and Science and B's in English. Social Studies was somewhere in the middle, usually A's and sometimes B's.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is possible to be an INFP with a well-developed Ti. The things you have put down aren't a reliable indicator of Ti, though. Any type can be intelligent and proficient at math/science/anything (though J types may have an advantage from an organizational standpoint at times, which equals higher grades in school).


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I very much relate to that, but like the others said it sounds a lot like Ne.

And like you, I break stereotypes. I'm an INTP who did better in English than he did math and science. Won the English award in face (as I have probably proudly brought up in other threads, ha ha ha). I was a star student in math and to a lesser degree science, but not nearly to the same degree that I was in English.

But similarly, I think excelling in English has more to do with N...seeing several possible interpretations of a text and all that.

Academics in general is linked with iNtuition. Not that N's are smarter, but we like the abstract so it only natural that many of us would excel in a school setting.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

nevermore said:


> Academics in general is linked with iNtuition. Not that N's are smarter, but we like the abstract so it only natural that many of us would excel in a school setting.


Well, that's counter-intuitive (hehe). Since most people are Ss and if I recall, most teachers are Ss, and schools are designed to integrate people into society, you'd think schools would be S-bent. But it is true that my mom, dad, and little brother are all Sensors and struggled throughout their academic careers, whereas the only problems I've had with academia have been related to my ADHD/Asperger's, depression, and anxiety issues, and even in spite of those problems, I have been known mostly to excel in the classroom.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> Well, that's counter-intuitive (hehe). Since most people are Ss and if I recall, most teachers are Ss, and schools are designed to integrate people into society, you'd think schools would be S-bent. But it is true that my mom, dad, and little brother are all Sensors and struggled throughout their academic careers, whereas the only problems I've had with academia have been related to my ADHD/Asperger's, depression, and anxiety issues, and even in spite of those problems, I have been known mostly to excel in the classroom.


Lol! I actually love puns.:blushed:

You would think there would be a Sensor bias (and I've heard some people report this), but most of the stuff in there isn't that concrete. Except history, gym, and shop class, perhaps. Which is odd. I mean, even as an N, I think there SHOULD be. Like as much as I hate accounting I think it should be taught to every student. Same with life skills and economics. You just can't get anywhere in the world without them!

Academia, howver, that's a different kettle of fish. Most people there are NJ's...we NP's are usually too disorganized to get the job done!:tongue: That's why so much of academia revolves around social constructions and the deconstruction of worldviews. Introverted Intuition right there.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

nevermore said:


> Lol! I actually love puns.:blushed:
> 
> You would think there would be a Sensor bias (and I've heard some people report this), but most of the stuff in there isn't that concrete. Except history, gym, and shop class, perhaps. Which is odd. I mean, even as an N, I think there SHOULD be. Like as much as I hate accounting I think it should be taught to every student. Same with life skills and economics. You just can't get anywhere in the world without them!
> 
> Academia, howver, that's a different kettle of fish. Most people there are NJ's...we NP's are usually too disorganized to get the job done!:tongue: That's why so much of academia revolves around social constructions and the deconstruction of worldviews. Introverted Intuition right there.


I was using "academia" to describe all school from basic education to college/university, just to be clear. 

Hmm, I find a lot more NPs in both professors and students in my school, and I do quite well there. Though I must admit, things do tend to be very "last-minute" and "disorganized" there. Haha. We're the hippie center of a historically conservative city (Birmingham, Alabama).


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> I was using "academia" to describe all school from basic education to college/university, just to be clear.
> 
> Hmm, I find a lot more NPs in both professors and students in my school, and I do quite well there. Though I must admit, things do tend to be very "last-minute" and "disorganized" there. Haha. We're the hippie center of a historically conservative city (Birmingham, Alabama).


Really? Yes! Hope for me after all!:crazy:

What's your major, by the way?


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> Well, that's counter-intuitive (hehe). Since most people are Ss and if I recall, most teachers are Ss, and schools are designed to integrate people into society, you'd think schools would be S-bent. But it is true that my mom, dad, and little brother are all Sensors and struggled throughout their academic careers, whereas the only problems I've had with academia have been related to my ADHD/Asperger's, depression, and anxiety issues, and even in spite of those problems, I have been known mostly to excel in the classroom.


Schools certainly are SJ-bent. They aren't actually about learning, but getting good grades, following orders, doing the same thing over and over again, stifling your imagination, and ultimately getting a good job so you can live a "normal" life and become a nameless, faceless, automaton, part of the same mindless collective as everybody else. (This isn't a criticism of SJ's but the goal and design of the education system).


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

nevermore said:


> Really? Yes! Hope for me after all!:crazy:
> 
> What's your major, by the way?


Individually-designed, combining anthropology, psychology, philosophy, and digital community studies (I'd also like to do some women's studies and sociology classes).


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I have had quite a few teachers who put more emphasis on either learning, or using creativity. They usually talk down on board of educations rules. If you've taken AP or honors courses, those are actually the classes that put more emphasis on things that matter in the long run, IME.


----------



## Night Mare (Oct 30, 2010)

Seems possible to me. I'm an INFJ and have been mistaken for INTJ. In my case, I think it comes from my dad being a chemist and my mom also having the scientist sort of mind. There's an INFJ subtypes thing that says you can get your T developed more by being around T types, and I'd guess it's similar for INFP...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Functianalyst said:


> I am not sure I completely agree with the preceding responses since Se and Ne will not use steps. They are just as capable of starting in the middle, close to the end right after the beginning, etc. Where ever they think it's necessary to start to get to the heart of the matter As for the OP's comparison, I think what you meant is that Ti dominant types will skip steps when attempting to explain something. They may go A then Z leaving out everything in the middle. In comparison Ni and Si are linear so will always have a beginning-middle-end.


I thought it was an aspect of Ne to derive conceptual possibilities "out of nowhere"? From the OP, I got the impression he meant seeing "new" ways to do something (new meaning ways he was not taught) without much thought. Like, it just came to him as a realization, not a logical analysis.

This is likely the reason why INXX types average higher scores on IQ tests; they may perceive patterns quickly and find the answer without much reasoning (note that I said _average_; not talking about individuals). Intuition can help you to skip steps by "just knowing" that something is the correct answer. No doubt that SPs are not particularly linear and may find shortcuts (or anyone can), but again, the way the OP described himself strikes me as Ne.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> This is likely the reason why INXX types average higher scores on IQ tests; they may perceive patterns quickly and find the answer without much reasoning (note that I said average; not talking about individuals). Intuition can help you to skip steps by "just knowing" that something is the correct answer.


That would really only apply to INxJs, though, since INxPs aren't dominant intuitive types.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> That would really only apply to INxJs, though, since INxPs aren't dominant intuitive types.


I was referring to statistics, which consistently have INxPs in the top 4 along with INxJs. Why ENxx types are usually lower, I do not know. That was an illustrative example anyway, not the point of the post. You don't have to be dominant anything to use it well though....especially considering INxP's intuition is turned to the external realm. No one thinks with only one function


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I was referring to statistics, which consistently have INxPs in the top 4 along with INxJs. Why ENxx types are usually lower, I do not know. That was an illustrative example anyway, not the point of the post. You don't have to be dominant anything to use it well though....especially considering INxP's intuition is turned to the external realm. No one thinks with only one function


I thought you meant that intuiton may be the reason that INxx's do well on IQ tests...
I do sometimes nit-ick and also get off topic.

I'm not really sure about NJs, but I think that Ne is faster for ENxPs than it is for INxPs. Fi and Ti act as filters for INxPs, I think. Whereas with ENxPs, they evaluate what Ne produces. Therefore Ne will be more powerful in ENxPs. 

I'm not sure about the stats, though. The one thing that catches my eye is that INxx's are the top four and ENxx's are the next four. That makes it seem as if it's really just estimates. I've discussed on this forum why I don't exactly agree with those stats, but it doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> I thought you meant that intuiton may be the reason that INxx's do well on IQ tests...
> I do sometimes nit-ick and also get off topic.
> 
> I'm not really sure about NJs, but I think that Ne is faster for ENxPs than it is for INxPs. Fi and Ti act as filters for INxPs, I think. Whereas with ENxPs, they evaluate what Ne produces. Therefore Ne will be more powerful in ENxPs.
> ...


Again, you're missing the overall point, which is that iNtuition seems to aid in quick problem solving in these sorts of areas. It doesn't matter whether the ENPs top the INPs on average or not - they all perceive with iNtuition, dominant function or not.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I thought you meant that intuiton may be the reason that INxx's do well on IQ tests...
> I do sometimes nit-ick and also get off topic.
> 
> I'm not really sure about NJs, but I think that Ne is faster for ENxPs than it is for INxPs. Fi and Ti act as filters for INxPs, I think. Whereas with ENxPs, they evaluate what Ne produces. Therefore Ne will be more powerful in ENxPs.
> ...


Those graphs are not estimates; they are taken from a sociological study done by the University of Arizona. Of course, they could be wrong; the study may have been flawed, and we will need several more studies to confirm them. And the kids could have been mistyped. But I think the correlation between IN types and giftedness (as "classically defined") is undeniable. 

But even so, they are a gifted/normal ratio, not even _average_ IQ test results. There are plenty of highly, highly intelligent ENTP's.:laughing: I have known some who I am sure are smarter than I am.

All in all it doesn't matter really. If you are a type that has an ability unusual to that type because you found an unorthodox way of going about it, the statistics do not matter; you are an individual, and you are good at ______. Same in the reverse; just because you are a certain type does not mean you will have abilities/strengths often associated with it, like, say, being gifted. An ENTP friend of mine was a wannabe comedian, and probably no single type is as gifted at comedy as the ENTP, but frankly, he_ as an individual_ was awful. I am supposed to be gifted personally, but if i had just assumed that because I read the graph or (shudder) taken an internet test, i might have been in for a nasty shock...


----------



## Heather (Sep 22, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I was referring to statistics, which consistently have INxPs in the top 4 along with INxJs. Why ENxx types are usually lower, I do not know.


Extroverts don't have time to sit around and study! The horror...


----------



## NAVEED INFP (Oct 26, 2010)

PLZZZZZZ HELP PLZ ANY ONE
Hi Every one ..Im INFP and da point is i dont wanna rely on my feelings.. its dominating on we INFP's  . . Im a male and its pretty awkward to expose my feelings wen m in a group or with NOT-SO close friends . Well my main objective is to get-a-girl that i like.. She's Extroverted , with feelings and probably good intuition . .I dont think i stand a chance being COOL enough for her .. Her confidence level is higher than every 1 in our class even boys . .and mine is lower than many guys in our class  . . m shy .. i want her if u knw wat i mean ..


I hav talked to her .. shes a good friend but not ehmmm. . :-/ wat should i do to impress her ..? how should i build my confidence ?? i need HELP PLZ tell me

Shes Extrovert for sure but feelings and INtuition.. are my observations so m not sure abt dat.. i just want her by any means :frustrating:


----------

